# Hobie Revolution 13 vs Tarpon 140



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Currently have a WS Ride 135 but been considering 2nd kayak. Thought I was set on Tarpon but then had a chance to use a Hobie Revolution. Now reconsidering, maybe Revolution would give me more versatility with my Ride 135. 


Anyone have any personal experience and can offer any input. How are the Hobies as far as durability especially the mirage drive. I fish mostly bays, flats and some small lakes. Don't know how the Hobie would do in skinny water, but I guess could use the Ride for that. 


I would think the rev would be faster than the Ride and able to cover more distant, but you think rev is faster and able to cover more water than the Tarpon 140


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The revo probably isnt faster then the tarpon with an experienced paddler however it will be easier for the casual yakker to cover more water more quickly with the mirage drive.

The mirage drives are nice, efficient machines however they do have some wear and tear items that will eventually need to be replaced if you use it often.

I say go with the revo, like you said, it will give you much more versatility compared to the ride.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 2 WS Tarpon 14's and 2 Revo 13's.

I love them all.

When I want to paddle the WS 14 is a slim sleek fast boat with enough room to hold a days fishing gear - also the from hatch is great for storing a couple wetbags for those weekend oyster/redfish trips in Port St Joe... 

When I want to troll and cover a ton of ground take the Revo - Like JD says though be prepared for some MX and have some spare parts for 'WHEN' it breaks. Both great boats but the "Hands Free" for fishing and holding on a bottom spot will pay for any MX concerns. 

Also for trolling I highly recommend making a spreader to cover more water... 











Best/
Stressless


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Outback have a better platform for fishing than the Revolution?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

IMHO yes more room for gear more stability relatively quick compared to a revo. Both are amazing machines but i wouldnt write off the Tarpons. They are quick, easy to get in and out of and have a good bit of space for gear also. I would be comfortable in either 5+ miles out.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Aggie01 said:


> Outback have a better platform for fishing than the Revolution?


As a platform it's ok because it has more surface area for mounting gear. However, it's more of a "kayak-like object" compared to the Revo or the Tarpons. It's slow, has terrible acceleration especially if you're trying to get through surf, and can't track worth a crap so you end up with lots of wasted momentum zig-zagging when you could instead be going in a straight line.

Stick with the Revo or Tarpon, get in the water with them both and see which feels best to you.

FYI, if you really want a big fishing platform; go all the way to a PA 14. Go big or go home!!!

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for input, Revo might be easier paddle when mirage drive is disengaged


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

Stressless said:


> I have 2 WS Tarpon 14's and 2 Revo 13's.
> 
> I love them all.
> 
> ...


I am not trying to hijack this post but I wanted to let Stressless know that I like the custom rod holder that is on his kayak. I would like to copy that design.

As to the question on a Revo I will say that I like my Revo but as to a pure fishing platform I would go with the Outback or PA, solely for the extra room they give you. The Revo does peddle and paddle smoothly and it tracks straight.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

I would think you can create a good fishing platform with the Revo as with any kayak, depending on your needs. What you cant modify is the hull design.


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

Aggie01 said:


> I would think you can create a good fishing platform with the Revo as with any kayak, depending on your needs. What you cant modify is the hull design.


Very good point.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

With the Revo just as a versatile as the outback in different fishing situations, the pedaling/paddling efficiency is greater with the Revo than the Outback, with or without turbo fins. I am more interested in less work to paddle same distant, regardless of speed between the Outback and Revo. Not interested in racing.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Tarpon 140 will be faster. I've been on the losing end for many years chasing after my brother in his Tarpon 140. That said, if you want a boat that offers more versatility to your Ride, I'd go with the Hobie. They are essentially unmatched offshore. It offers several things that the faster Tarpon 140 won't. You can troll and fish at the same time. You can hold a bottom spot without an anchor. You can chase schooling fish with a rod in hand. Those are all things that the Tarpon will not do. The one draw back is that the Hobie's can/do break occaisionally offshore. The upside to the Revo (especially the 13), is that you can pull the drive and paddle her home without any issue.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

I am leaning toward the Revo 13, plus would be a good fit for my wife if she ever wanted to get out. i still think the Ride 135 is an excellent fishing yak. Going to demo a Revo today.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Demo the Hobie Outback and Revo 13 this morning. Both great boats, nothing to dislike about these two Kayaks. Just came down to which yak had more pros according to my INDIVIDUAL preferences.

Likes:


Outback


Great fishing platform, lots of storage, roomy cockpit, could stand easily.


Very Stable, sat high in the water thus not comfortable to side saddle


Revo 13


Very efficient paddle, even with mirage drive disengaged, seemed to glide through the water, tracked very well even during crosswinds and tidal movement


Ample room in cockpit, not as much as Outback but enough room to move my legs around without feeling cramped, I'm not a huge guy, 5'10 200, but having adequate space to move my legs around is a priority.


Provides enough options to provide an adequate fishing platform for rod holders, gps and tackle. I don't bring allot of gear when I fish, least try not too, so I don't require allot of storage. Revo has plenty of storage for my needs.


Stable, tipsy at first but not an issue for me, low water profile makes it easy to side saddle and fish.


Revo 13 is the yak for me, now to choose a color, a Dune or Hobie Yellow?


I demo with stock fins, probably upgrade to Turbo a Fins.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dont "probably" upgrade to turbo fins, DO upgrade to turbo fins! They, along with the sailing rudder are two must haves on the Outback or Revo.

Good choice given your particular situation. Id go with yellow.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

What is the biggest advantage of the sailing rudder over the stock rudder, guy at kayak store told me it was overkill


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

It greatly improves the turning radius, a must have for fishing in tight spots.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*What about the paddle?*

I read most of the replies and there is a lot of good info here but I didn't see anything about paddles. I have been kayak fishing for two years and have owned two different paddle boats. I recently have learned just what a difference a very good paddle can make if u would rather paddle. In my humble opinion a good paddle and by that I mean less than 30 ounces in the 275-400 dollar range. Now when I pick up my first paddle which is about a 120 dollar paddle it feels like swinging a 2x6. I had all kinds of people tell me what a difference a better paddle makes but didn't want to spend the money. This springnI started going out n the gulf and needed to hold out a lot longer. The new paddle has made it possible to go out for 4-6 hours and still have the energy to drive home! I got a Werner Camano used in perfect condition on EBay. Lots of good ones but this one seemed to suit my style. If u have never tried a good paddle u don't know what your current boat is capable of.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Aggie01 said:


> With the Revo just as a versatile as the outback in different fishing situations, the pedaling/paddling efficiency is greater with the Revo than the Outback, with or without turbo fins. I am more interested in less work to paddle same distant, regardless of speed between the Outback and Revo. Not interested in racing.



To add to the that - O also have an outback - which I almost only use as a diving platform. 

Outback = *Barge*, wide stable slow, carry a shit ton of crap and $1300 less then a PA.

Revo = *Cruiser*, narrow, fast, efficient limited storage but as you can see by the pic - fishes well and can hold 60# of fish plus all the gear to make it happen.

Get in both with the same kinds of fins and you'll know intuitively which one is right for you. 

PM me for pics on the rod holder - I've made the same design for outbacks and revos.

Cheers,
Stressless


----------

